# Which Next-gen console will you be buying?



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I will probably buy a PS4.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm tempted to get an XBox 720 but just not play LIVE. Too many problems there.

I don't want creepers recording my gameplay, username, avatar, etc and putting it on YouTube.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

None, I have a PC.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Thix said:


> None, I have a PC.


This.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Whatever does GTA 5 the best.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Whichever one allows used games, can be played offline, and is not the Wii U.

I currently have an Xboc, but with all of the rumors about not playing used games and not being able to be played offline, I don't no what I'm going to get.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

I will get a PS4.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure yet, either a PS4 or a 720. I'm hoping the PS4 steers away from the "always online" thing but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a Wii U.

I can't stand the thought of there being a Zelda or Mario game I can't play. I may get one of the others depending on stuff like price, games and capabilities, otherwise I'll stick to my Nintendo+PC combo that's served me well (though I do have a 360)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll probably get a ps4 if they continue having Naughty Dog and Quantic Dream exclusives


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

PS4 will definitely have Naughty Dog exclusives, they are owned by Sony.

I have a Wii U and will buy a PS4. 

Sony already confirmed that the PS4 will not require a constant internet connection. Xbox is still unconfirmed either way.


----------



## iamunsocial (Apr 8, 2013)

Xbox 720 all the way 
ill only buy the ps4 if you dont got to pay to play onlne like the ps3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

None, I'll just upgrade my PC even more.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Whatever system has the games. I don't care about consoles and don't engage in console fanboyism. I'm all about the games. 

But from the looks of it, I'll be going Sony+Nintendo next gen, just like I always do. I never bought a 360 because I simply had no use for one. The exclusives didn't interest me and any game I wanted was already on PS3. When I considered which of the two to buy, I considered just how much I would be getting for my money. With the PS3, I had all the games I was interested in, plus the exclusives, and downloadable PS1/PS2 games, so that's what made me hop on board.

I usually go for Nintendo and Sony because to me, they've always had the most worthwhile software, and their hardware is different enough to make you feel that you're getting something unique for your money. When you get right down to it, how different are the PS3 and 360? As far as I'm concerned, they might as well be the exact same console. I appreciate Nintendo for going in a different direction. 

But man am I getting on a tangeant. Right now, the only console that has solidified a purchase from me is the Wii U. Want to know why? Xenoblade 2. Nuff said. But it's also going to have other gems like Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem, Bayonetta 2, and Nintendo's games of course. I think it's going to be a console where underrated gems like this thrive, especially because Nintendo seems enthusiastic about helping developers like Atlus out.

As for the PS4, I'm interested in it because of its potential and my good experience with Sony consoles, but I need to wait until the games I'm interested in get announced for it. I'm getting bored of the AAA experience, and I doubt that's going to be able to sustain itself next gen anyways.

Can't say anything about the 720 since it hasn't been officially announced yet. Once again, I'm mostly waiting for the games. 

It doesn't matter though. I have no plans on picking up new consoles anytime soon. I'll stick with my 3DS for a while since it has the most fun games at the moment.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope the always online rumor for the 720 isn't true. That would be a huge mistake if they did that.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

PS 4 and Wii U for the exclusives, especially Monolith Soft's X.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

None I barely play video games these days and when I do it's mostly for short periods and I don't care about graphics never have.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

PS4


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Isn't it a little early for this? I mean... they haven't even released the Specs on the "Xbox 720" or whatever you want to call it. And can the Wii U even be called "Next Gen"? I was under the impression it had specs comparable to current Gen consoles. Nintendo is a little behind the times at this point.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

With Skullgirls and AE on PC + GGPO, I'll probably switch to that and just buy a PS3 for Blazblue and P4A.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll definitely be getting a PS4.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

PC player here, won't buy a console. But if I were to buy one, it would definitely not be xbox 720. It's outrageous that LIVE charges for a service that you get for free on PC. Added to the fact that many more games(consoles) are requiring you to be online. Wii U is good but I see it as an upgrade to the Wii. PS4 is ok but its not out yet.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

PS4. I already have a Wii U. 

I'm never buying another Microsoft console, not after they way the treated Ubisoft Montpellier. I was willing to overlook the faulty hardware of my Xbox, but their draconian policies towards multiplatform games killed the entire Rayman franchise for me, and Rayman Origins was one of my favorite games this generation. A lot of people give old-school Nintendo grief for the way they treated third parties back in the NES days, but for some reason, give Microsoft a pass.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Chances are that I will get all 3. but I will start with the 720 first, since the M$ didn't disappoint me like sony did.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

lkkxm said:


> Isn't it a little early for this? I mean... they haven't even released the Specs on the "Xbox 720" or whatever you want to call it. And can the Wii U even be called "Next Gen"? I was under the impression it had specs comparable to current Gen consoles. Nintendo is a little behind the times at this point.


It can't if graphics are the only thing that's important to you. Next gen doesn't even have an official definition. Next gen is just the next batch of consoles coming out, not necessarily how powerful they'll be. I don't think Nintendo is behind the times at all. They just like to do things differently without focusing on raw power and graphics. It's why they're still my favourite company to this day.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

lkkxm said:


> Isn't it a little early for this? I mean... they haven't even released the Specs on the "Xbox 720" or whatever you want to call it. And can the Wii U even be called "Next Gen"? I was under the impression it had specs comparable to current Gen consoles. Nintendo is a little behind the times at this point.


I'm certain the Xbox 720 is going to be comparable with the PS4 spec wise. But yeah, the main reason I'm asking is due to these on-going rumours about the always online requirement for the 720.

I've never owned a Microsoft console and probably never will, I play consoles too casually to justify paying $60 a year just for online, when I can do it for free on PC/PS3.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Whichever one allows used games, can be played offline, and is not the Wii U.
> 
> I currently have an Xboc, but with all of the rumors about not playing used games and not being able to be played offline, I don't no what I'm going to get.


This about sums it up. I also find that rumor about the built-in Kinect that records everything, even in stand-by mode to be rather creepy. If all, or even some, of this turns out to be true I'm definitly not buying the next Xbox.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Probably none, I'm too hooked on GW2 right now and I plan on giving up gaming when I go to university so this is probably the last time I buy a good gaming PC aswell.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Whatever does GTA 5 the best.


GTA 5 is current gen so don't really need a next gen console for it.

If the rumors about the Xbox 720 are true, always online, then won't be getting a console.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm waiting for one that supports a virtual hedaset like the Oculus Rift.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll be getting a PS4. I've owned and loved every playstation since the original one.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> It can't if graphics are the only thing that's important to you. Next gen doesn't even have an official definition. Next gen is just the next batch of consoles coming out, not necessarily how powerful they'll be. I don't think Nintendo is behind the times at all. They just like to do things differently without focusing on raw power and graphics. It's why they're still my favourite company to this day.


Oh okay that is definitely a good point. And that's actually the way I used to think about it... I wonder when my mind changed lol


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Disarray said:


> I'm certain the Xbox 720 is going to be comparable with the PS4 spec wise. But yeah, the main reason I'm asking is due to these on-going rumours about the always online requirement for the 720.
> 
> I've never owned a Microsoft console and probably never will, I play consoles too casually to justify paying $60 a year just for online, when I can do it for free on PC/PS3.


I think they would lose a lot of customers over the always-on thing if it turned out to be true. I'd definitely be one of them. However, they released a statement after the twitter fiasco stating something about how they never said it was going to be like that and they have a "customer-centric" business design, which sounds to me like always-online isn't something they're going to do. At least, not anymore. More likely the twitter thing was a test of the water, if you will, about what people's reaction would be to always online if they were to implement it. Given the largely negative response, and the fact that their competition will not be "always online," I doubt very much microsoft would shoot themselves in the foot like that.

Then again, we are talking about microsoft, so anything is possible. I'm certainly not going for the xbox unless the hardware proves itself to be much more durable and lasting than the current generation. I've bought 3 xbox's this gen (yes i'm an idiot).

So given that, I have to say I'm definitely leaning toward the PS4.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I just learned about the 720 literally being unable to function without Internet.

Nintendo with its weird tablet...

Sony with its "Share" button (pandering to Socialites with their own button, just what I need...)

And now Microsoft's absolutely zero offline mode.

Dark days are coming for console gaming, but I'm taking this as a sign for me to head back to college and take control of my future. I'll still have my 3DS, Vita, and 360 to keep me company though, so it's not all lost.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> *I just learned about the 720 literally being unable to function without Internet.*
> 
> Nintendo with its weird tablet...
> 
> ...


@[email protected]
Where did you see/learn that?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought I'd get all three.
Have a Wii U, definitely getting a PS4, but now I'm waiting to see what Microsoft does.
I've loved my 360, but they seem to have changed their focus a lot to media instead of games and really haven't been putting out that many games exclusive to the console.
I'm also concerned over the rumours that have been going around the internet - it really doesn't look good.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

lkkxm said:


> @[email protected]
> Where did you see/learn that?


Feast your eyes
http://m.gamespot.com/news/subscription-based-xbox-720-priced-at-300-with-500-standard-model-6406544


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Feast your eyes
> http://m.gamespot.com/news/subscription-based-xbox-720-priced-at-300-with-500-standard-model-6406544


Did you read the "Update" in this link from that article?

http://m.gamespot.com/news/microsof...he-drama-around-an-always-online-xbox-6406464

I"m hoping it means they're removing the always-online requirement, if indeed it was ever a thing.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

lkkxm said:


> Did you read the "Update" in this link from that article?
> 
> http://m.gamespot.com/news/microsof...he-drama-around-an-always-online-xbox-6406464
> 
> I"m hoping it means they're removing the always-online requirement, if indeed it was ever a thing.


16,000 comments?! I expect a Feedbackula episode about the news now. Well if it does turn out to be false that's good. Then I remembered the relentless attempts to integrate blocking Used games. That could be very bad for GameStop since it focuses so much on trading in used games.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> 16,000 comments?! I expect a Feedbackula episode about the news now. Well if it does turn out to be false that's good. Then I remembered the relentless attempts to integrate blocking Used games. That could be very bad for GameStop since it focuses so much on trading in used games.


Mhm... I really hope they don't make it a thing. Unfortunately my guess is that the game companies themselves will do it instead by making the games themselves online-only :\ ...


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I might have to sell a kidney to get a 720.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Microsoft's "deal with it" policy has completely turned me off their next console. Don't care how powerful it is. If they treat their customers like that, then why should I support them?


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

None, I don't like _dumbed-down console_ games.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

None. PC master race here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I won't be buying any of them, but my brother will be getting the new Xbox and I'll be over there when he gets BF4 for it


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Prob PS4, but who knows what the Xbox will have to offer. Hopefully we get an unveiling in May.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Too early to tell; either the PS4 or next Xbox.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

PS4. Unless it cost 700 bucks. Then I'll just stick to the PS3. The 720 sounds like it's trying to be the next gen Wii, and looking at the Wii's library, no thanks.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

PS4


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Either NeXbox or WiiU.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

PS4; Microsoft screwed up with this online-only for 720


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

ps4


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

A bigger hard drive for my PC. Because you know, it will only cost me 50 bucks.


----------



## Piscean (Apr 13, 2013)

PS4 most likely. I really want to get/build a gaming PC though


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

can't be ****ed with playstation really. I wasn't sold with the initial unveiling and tbh i've kind of been a bit disappointed with ps3. will wait to see what microsoft come up with.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

PC gaming>console gaming


----------



## davidc (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't play enough games to warrant buying a new console. Even if I did, most games come out on the PC eventually.

If I was so inclined the PS4 seems to have a slight edge at the moment though.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

In case anybody is interested in the new Xbox, there was an article somewhere that stated the always online deal wasn't going to happen. They flat out said it wasn't even considered. Didn't think the always online thing was going to happen at all, but that's just the gaming climate these days. People are so damn cynical and anxious over everything for no reason. That's why gaming nowadays isn't about having fun anymore.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Last generation, I bought a xbox 360 and it inevitably got the RROD because it was one of the earlier models that had the design flaw. I didn't even get a refund or anything either because it was out of warranty. What a joke.

For this reason, I will be going back to Sony and buying the PS4.


----------

